# diagnostic laparoscopy



## cpckim (Aug 8, 2008)

what is the best way to code a diagnostic laparoscopy that turns into a drainage of ovarian cysts and then a tubal ligation was also performed.


----------



## Chanda (Aug 8, 2008)

*dianostic lap-ovarian cyst excision-tubal*

Hello,

I would code it as 49322 and 58670-51.  I would like your input.


----------



## trose45116 (Aug 8, 2008)

can you post the operative report


----------



## cpckim (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry I haven't checked the forum in awhile.  All I have regarding this case is the following:
Diagnostic laparosopy where follicular cysts (large and small) were found and drained.  After the cysts were drained a bilateral tubal ligation was done.


----------



## bigredcag (Aug 30, 2008)

thats the way i would code it.


----------

